# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Em chế cái lò sưởi âm trong sàn nhà

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, miền bắc lại sắp vào đông rồi. Các tỉnh vùng núi phía bắc đông về lạnh lắm. Em lại chế 1 cái lò sưởi âm sàn cho bà con đỡ lạnh ạ.

Cái của này năm ngoái em ngồi nghịch em chế 1 cái rồi. Khá là ổn. Nghịch thử cho 2 phòng, mỗi phòng 30m2 thì thấy khá dễ chịu. Mùa đông ngoài trời 6 độ C, trong nhà 8 độ C thì mọi người vẫn mặc áo phông được ạ.

Theo như thiên hạ đồn thổi thì đây là loại lò sưởi dùng tiết kiệm nhất, dễ chịu nhất và làm nó giá thành cao nhất, dưng mà em chế thì em thấy rẻ bèo ạ.

Từ từ làm đến đâu em up ảnh đến đấy, bác nào rảnh rỗi làm cho nhà dùng cũng hay ạ

----------


## kzam

Bác dùng củi à?

----------


## Tuấn

Cái lò sười này nó dùng nước làm nóng các bác ạ

Đại khái các lớp lang trông nó giống thía lày :



Nhìn thì nó oằn tà là ngoằn nhưng thực tế thì nó có mấy lớp thui a.

Ưu điểm thì là tiết kiệm rùi gì gì nữa, thực ra là trước đây em chỉ nghe thấy người ta ca ngợi nó chứ 15 năm sống ở châu Âu lạnh chết toi em cũng đã mướn được cái nhà nào có lò sưởi kiểu này đâu ạ. Về VN tự dưng thấy bà con bệnh nhân ở một cơ sở chữa bệnh từ thiện lạnh quá, em mới bày ra cái trò này nghịch ngợm cho bà con đỡ lạnh.

Đại khái dưới sàn nhà nó có các cái ống nhựa chạy loằng ngoằng, trong ruột nó sẽ được bơm nước nóng vào, rùi thì cả cái nền bê tông sẽ ấm lên, mùa đông ngồi rất là ấm đít ạ, mà đi chân trần trên nó cũng thích lắm. Cửa mở toang hoang cũng không bị lạnh như các loại lò sưởi khác ạ.



Đầu tiên là cái nền nhà phải đục nó lên để làm cái trò này ạ:



Đại khái thế là xong bước đầu, đào cái hố, đổ bê tông, trát thành trát cạnh chống thấm giống như làm một cái bể nước nông í ạ

Mấy hôm nữa nó khô rùi thì em quét chống thấm sau. Mà thực ra là mấy cái này mọi người ở nhà làm và em thì chỉ trỏ qua đt thui chứ đợt này em vẫn dặt dẹo ở Long thành các bác ạ

----------


## Fusionvie

Không ổn bác ạ

1. Ở VN, mùa đông không dài, hiệu suất sử dụng thấp

2. Cái này ngồi thì nóng mít, nhưng người thì lạnh. Em mất 3 ngày bị tra tấn bởi dạng sấy này, mùa đông rét, ngoài trời âm 5 độ, nhà thì có hệ thống đường ống dầu sưởi dưới sàn, đêm ngủ nếu nằm trên giường thì rét, nằm dưới sàn thì nóng.

3. Nếu cụ sấy nóng bằng nước thì hiệu quả làm ấm ngôi nhà thấp, vì sàn nhà làm bằng vật liệu truyền nhiệt kém. Để nước có nước nóng lưu thông, vẫn phải dùng điện chạy bơm nước, và than hoặc điện để đun nước.

Kl: nếu cụ không lắp dc điều hòa 2 chiều, thì dùng sấy gốm là hiệu quả nhất, tiết kiệm

----------

